# Vinyl fencing



## SouthForkF (Jul 10, 2020)

I am a new fencing contractor and am doing my first vinyl fence. I have watched countless videos and it seems everyone says to do the post and panel one at a time. What exactly does that mean? I put the post and panel up wait 24 hours for it to cure and come back the next day to do the next section? Trying to find the correct and efficient way possible. Thanks.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

You would never make any money that way. Think you need to get a little more experience , maybe working for a fencing company, or watch a lot more vids.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Dig all the holes.

Set your first post plumb, sack or two of dry concrete around it.

Add a panel or use a stick of wood that is the same length to set your next post. Add a sack of dry concrete mix.

Continue until all the posts are set.

Install all the panels if you have not done so already.

Raise up any posts if needed by pulling on them.

Wet all the concrete.



If the site is windy, I would dry set at all the posts and wet them down When you are done for the day.

Install the panels the next day.


Also, I like to set first and last posts and then run a string between them. Posts in the field touch the string or are held off an eighth of an inch.


The problem with YouTube is most of those idiots just repeat what they learned from YouTube.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthForkF (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks for the advice. I’ve had plenty of experience with wood fence but vinyl seemed a bit different with the panels. Worst case I guess I could brace every post if I had to it’s not that big of a job.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

You don't have to coat the bottoms....


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I have found with vinyl installing a steel fence post with collars for the post is much better. The vinyl doesn’t grip the concrete well and can cause problems down the road. 

With the steel post is dig a 6” hole and set the post in concrete and there is enough adjustment in the collars to get everything perfect. Also makes replacing a damaged post easier down the road


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Been installing fences for ten years at least. Wood fences we install all posts first, using the red quick setting quikrete. Hard as a rock in thirty minutes, no pre mixing required. Then we build the sections to fit each. 

Vinyl and other pre-defined section fences (such as aluminum), we install the first and last post in each line, run a string between them nice and tight, then attach the first panel to the first post, use the string line and the panel to determine exactly where the second post will go, dig that second post hole, then add concrete to both post holes only after they are both in the right place and all set.

Then, repeat until the fence is done, except for the very last section in the line, which you will almost always inevitably have to cut to the right size, unless it happens to not matter exactly where the fence ends.


Edit: it took me way way way too long to figure out this was the best way for us to do vinyl fencing. I'm glad to help anyone avoid that same hassle. Call or text me me if you have questions or want someone to talk you through it. 8105999102


----------



## jimhoskins (Oct 30, 2020)

I know guys who don't wet the concrete on vinyl fences - they just let it sit and let the rain do that. They say the fence sets better when they don't force it ... I don't know personally but these guys do a lot of fences


----------

